# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Multi breeding Nuc

## Greengage

Anyone seen one of these or used one, Was thinking of getting one, don't know why just something to add to my collection.
http://www.irishbeesupplies.com/Mult..._13874888.aspx

----------


## fatshark

_Designed and produced especially for Irish Bee Supplies, the multi-breeding nuc_ but also sold by Abelo. 

Clever frame design. If they're not connected at the bottom they might be a bit tricky to inspect.

I've built 3-fold full-frame nucs as described by Cushman and now sold by Thorne's. Again, these can be 'unfolded' and used in a full size hive.

Currently I prefer poly Kielers ... because they float. Raining again today and the bridge to my apiary is floating  :Frown:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I like keilers they are cheaper and a bit more roomy than apideas 
I have about a dozen rainbow minis (one is lost) because they are cheap and do the job
https://www.thorne.co.uk/queen/mating-hives
Thornes have a new one in stock that's a bit bigger and £23 for overwintering ?
 

Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------


## drumgerry

I have had 5 of these Bivo double mating nucs hanging about for a couple of years now.  Finally going to use them.  Apologies for the paint colours but it's what I had!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## simonf

> Anyone seen one of these or used one, Was thinking of getting one, don't know why just something to add to my collection.
> http://www.irishbeesupplies.com/Mult..._13874888.aspx


I bought one of these from a bee aution and have yet to use it, I paid £30 for it

----------


## madasafish

I have a Mann Lake (Bee Equipment) double mating nuc. Full of bees and queens at present.

+5 Rainbows..2 Keilers, 1 Apidea and 3 home made. All in use.

----------

